# Dieting



## frazer.goldie (Jan 14, 2014)

Just looking for a few ideas on what other guys have as i meal plan ? Looking for ideas


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I have my meal plan in my progress journal (latest update is on pages 100 & 101)

Have a search through the diet sections as well as peoples Journals, that's where the most info will be found. You can ask questions in there, so they relate to what you are looking at more specifically, or set up you own Journal, & put your training & diet plans in there, and ask for 'constructive' feedback. Again, then it will be more specific, and give people an idea of where you are at, right now.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Someone else diet plan would not necessarily work for you! There are lots of factors that affect the outcome! Post up what u have as a nutritional plan already!


----------

